# Skin care



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,

I've often heard the phrase "cleanse, tone, and moisturise" (even on here!) and ahve a couple of silly questions:

1) Is "toner" just post-shave balm?

2) Am I supposed to put toner all over my face, even on places where I haven't shaved? (eg forehead, nose)

Cheers guys


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

1. No.

2. Yes, if you use it.

L


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Toner is used to reduce belmishes e,g, red patches from spots or aggrevated skin etc. Some contain antibacterial properties. It can be applied post-shave (could sting though depending on what's in it) but it's not for the purpose of post shave soothing or anything...otherwise women wouldn't need to use it.

It is suppoesed to be used in conjunction with cleansing and moisturising. To be honest though, I don't bother. I have in the past and didn't notice any difference at all. I just clense (sometimes exfoliate) and moisturise (with SPF).

As Lorian said, it's to be used all over your face.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

You can buy "Retin A" from alldaychemist.com, this is the active ingredient in most decent moisturisers, some woman pay up to £70 for the best moisturisers yet these products still contain less Retin A than a $5 concetrate formula from alldaychem...!!!

http://www.alldaychemist.com/569_Retin-A-Cream-

Knowledge is power!!!


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Using a Toner seems less important to me.

My skin care routine includes, daily face wash, moisturise daily, separate under eye cream.

Exfoliate once weekly, or as an alternative you could use a clay face mask, and for even clearer skin use blackhead pore cleansing strips on nose occasionally.

Radiant skin


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks so Much for your replies everyone. I will get some Retin A.

Am I able to buy a clay face mask from Boots etc?


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ps I read that Retin A causes thinning of the skin? :-/


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Am I on the right board or did I just stumble into UK Metrosexuals.co.uk??


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh forget toning man, if u are infact a man =p

use a decent facewash with microbeads like mens science or lab series and a decent moisturiser. use a decent shave cream or foam and if u must buy some decent witch hazel and swab the shaved area with it post shave.

could throw in abit of eye cream i suppose. just dont overdo it man cuz that can lead to ****ty skin aswell. keep it simple with quality ingredients like a good diet


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

a184 said:


> thanks so Much for your replies everyone. I will get some Retin A.
> 
> *Am I able to buy a clay face mask from Boots etc?*


Yes, an example would be http://www.boots.com/en/Botanics-Mens-Clay-Mask-120g_48742/ i recommend that if you exfoliate one week, then dont use a clay face mask in the same week, alternate between the two.



Squeeeze said:


> Am I on the right board *or did I just stumble into UK Metrosexuals.co.uk*??


Lol 



eezy1 said:


> yeh forget toning man, if u are infact a man =p
> 
> use a decent facewash with microbeads like mens science or lab series and a decent moisturiser. use a decent shave cream or foam and if u must buy some decent witch hazel and swab the shaved area with it post shave.
> 
> could throw in abit of eye cream i suppose. just dont overdo it man cuz that can lead to ****ty skin aswell. keep it simple with quality ingredients *like a good diet*


A good point, diet itself is important to how the skin will look, so both the products you use and consume should work together to make the skin look as good as possible.


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

Squeeeze said:



> Am I on the right board or did I just stumble into UK Metrosexuals.co.uk??


You seem to know about metrosexuals.co.uk...


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

Squeeeze said:


> Am I on the right board or did I just stumble into UK Metrosexuals.co.uk??


You seem to know about metrosexuals.co.uk...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

As eezy1 said, diet is important. My skin has never been better since quitting alcohol and drinking vegetable juice in the morning.

There are a few clay face masks from boots, I have two. I'm not sure if they make much of a difference but it's nice psychologically- makes me feel pampered


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

a184 said:


> You seem to know about metrosexuals.co.uk...


B-. Good effort but must try harder.


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

Go to a big department store and have a flirty chat with the girls on the makeup counters, they will talk you through their range of skincare and what suits you and your needs. I know people think they are dull bimbos but they are full of knowledge and like to see the odd guy instead of women all day.

I would reccomend clinique as they are developed by dermitoligists, or clarins as they seem to have a good mens range that works.

Not metrosexual but my wife has been in this line of work for years and the products do work.


----------



## SeenThatHoney (Mar 5, 2011)

No ****?


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

Squeeeze said:


> B-. Good effort but must try harder.


Likewise


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

SeenThatHoney said:


> No ****?


You jump to such conclusions and look for things that aren't there, seems like you're insecure with your sexuality :yawn:


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

luke80 said:


> Go to a big department store and have a flirty chat with the girls on the makeup counters, they will talk you through their range of skincare and what suits you and your needs. I know people think they are dull bimbos but they are full of knowledge and like to see the odd guy instead of women all day.
> 
> I would reccomend clinique as they are developed by dermitoligists, or clarins as they seem to have a good mens range that works.
> 
> Not metrosexual but my wife has been in this line of work for years and the products do work.


Thanks for the advice mate. Clinique seem helluva expensive but I'll giv 'em a try


----------



## Erneste (Mar 28, 2011)

No toner is not just post shave balm

Better ask from any skin specialist but I think you can put toner over your face if you don't have any allergy or any skin illness.


----------

